# ISP seatmast.



## sf39 (Feb 21, 2005)

I need a piece of carbon that was cut off a Scott isp seat mast and was wondering if anyone had one?It has to be at least 80mm.

Thanks


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

can i ask why?


----------



## sf39 (Feb 21, 2005)

b24fsb said:


> can i ask why?


The stubby is slipping and LBC said to put in a piece of the cut off mast to fill in the gap between the seat mast and stubby.


----------

